# Newbury show exhibitors



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
I have had a look at the list of exhibitors for the Newbury show and was a little bit disappointed as did not seem to be many of the major MH companies represented on it.

Have any of you guys been to Newbury before and how does it compare to Peterborough say.

We are hoping to do a quick day trip on the Saturday but will give it a miss if the exhibitors are limited as we really need to be having another look at our "short list" ......yet again!

Hoping to see, Burstner models, Hymer Van, Hobby, Auto Sleepers, mostly compact low profiles we are down to now.

Just wondered what sort of turn out they usually have.

Thanks
Maura


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi muramac we have been two years running now, always seems to be a good turn out, perhaps not quite as big as peterborough, more malvern sized, if you have been there.

Olley


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Nothing is as big as Peterborough but Newbury is a very popular show.
We enjoy it.
Chris


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, will try to get there.
My hubby just heard on radio about traffic probs down there - so busy already :? 

Will fight our way in :wink: 

Also there is something strangely called The Jamboree Leisure Weekend at the Kent County Show coming up soon which is in our neck of the woods so might give that a go also.

Got to go and put my feet up now as have been gardening and the weeds were up to my knees - I swear. I also ache all over  

Maura


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Do you mean the one at detling? another good show, more for the kids to do as well, they have a fair ground and circus on site.

Again not as big as peterborough but still a decent turn out.

Olley


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Yep, thats the one Olley. It does look like a fun event and sad to say have never been there and only a few miles from where I live  

Having said that we also have Brands Hatch about 5 miles max from here and have never been there either but only lived here since 1978 so still time I suppose..........I'll get me coat shall I?

My only excuse is that we have been too busy working, looking after kids, and then the oldies and then along come grandkids etc etc *yawn*....but now its 'Our Time', yippeeeee.


Sorry, one glass too many tonight obviously :roll: 


Maura


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Sorry, one glass too many tonight obviously :roll:
> Maura


No such thing :lol:

We went last year just before we bought the Brave, a couple pulled up next to us in a brand new 35' gulfstream, I drooled so much my socks were wet.

Olley


----------

